# I have healed.



## TJ1985 (May 28, 2015)

(A little piece marking a personal milestone for me. Thanks for reading.) 

My fingertips have grown so soft 
the precious calluses all gone
the shapes don't come so easy now
I once knew but it's been so long

That fateful Sunday the knife slipped 
and monkeywrenched all my plans 
it took from me what I loved most 
by silencing both of my hands 

I was carving a ball-in-cage 
a novel little plaything 
but with one slip of a sharp blade 
my hands could no longer sing 

Two years have passed and I have healed 
the scars of the stitches remind 
how far I've come since the day 
when my music became confined

A silent prison has been home 
devoid of her sweet sound 
how badly I have longed to play 
so I can spread beauty around 

Silent she has waited for me 
waiting for her glorious day 
when my fingers can caress her 
when I'd pick her up and just play. 

Her six strings never made a sound
she sat dormant for so long 
waiting for me to pick her up 
and play our favorite song

Learning to play again was hard 
but slowly it all came to me 
the tones caressing my ears 
chord shapes recalled from memory

She's not quiet any longer 
she's been making beautiful noise
it won't be too many more days 
'til we go pickin' with the boys

Saturday night we might go out 
see if we still have the old touch
she's been there many times before
and plays well if I don't drink much


----------



## Sonata (May 28, 2015)

That is beautiful - may she and your hands make beautiful music again very soon.


----------



## PiP (May 28, 2015)

Loved this poem, TJ. It evokes so many memories within me and can so relate to the lines 
_A silent prison has been home 
devoid of her sweet sound_

They certainly struck a chord with me 

beautiful...


----------



## musichal (May 28, 2015)

Teeje, 

You just struck a very personal chord with me.  I haven't played for, I don't know, about three years now.  I have lost a lot of strength and dexterity in my fingers due to illness, with a tendency for tremors when attempting fine motor control.  I sold off most of my guitars, keeping only an affordable nylon-string classical Yamaha.  Your poem has convinced me to try again tomorrow (too sleepy now) so thanks for the inspiration.  I really do know how you feel, and of course I love the poem.  Thank you very much for sharing with us.

hal


----------



## Firemajic (May 28, 2015)

Tjjjj... Of course I love this! I am a fan of your poetry .. You rocked this out! Lyrical and smooth ..You are a natural storyteller and this poem told a cool story... You are finding your voice as a poet... if you play your guitar as well as you write... well then.. you are damn good! Thank you for sharing your artistry with me... peace cool Dude...


----------



## Nellie (May 28, 2015)

What a wonderful poem.  Go out and start making that beautiful noise again.


----------



## Gumby (May 28, 2015)

How much you loved and missed playing sure comes through in this one, TJ. Beautiful.


----------



## Darkkin (May 28, 2015)

Some things are even better when rediscovered after a lost.  They make our worlds just that much brighter because of the simple joy they bring.  Very nicely done.


----------



## TJ1985 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who read and commented. I'm looking forward to what the future holds. Admittedly, I was a wee bit enthusiastic with this, I still have some time ahead of me before I'll be up to my standards. However, this upcoming Saturday isn't the last Saturday. A neat thing about time, every Saturday has a Saturday night.  

Thanks again two everyone, I appreciate it.


----------



## joshybo (May 28, 2015)

I can definitely relate to a part of this.  My drum kit sits behind me across the room and never gets played anymore.  For me, it's an issue of not having time, but the couple of times I've played around on them over the past few years, I can tell I've lost a considerable amount of what I used to be able to do.  I miss those days, but I am glad to read that you're getting back into the swing on your end.  Nice work here, sir.


----------



## escorial (Jun 4, 2015)

enjoyed the piece...it kind of stayed true to itself from beginning to end...


----------

